# My Dog's Stomach is Bloated... Need advice, please!



## musapan (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello, it's been a while since I've ventured here into the forums. I wish it were in better spirits, but I have a problem, and I desperately need advice and feedback.

To clarify, we have just taken Rex, our dog, to the emergency clinic. (Literally just got home and sat down.) So I'm not coming on here, asking if I should take my dog to the vet or not. I need advice about what the vet there told me.

Firstly, I'll start off by explaining what exactly is going on. About two days ago, Rex started eating irregularly. Now, this is not so unusual for Rex. He has a very sensitive stomach, and sometimes just doesn't feel like eating his breakfast or dinner. Unless he's doing this for a couple of days, we don't really worry about it. But it's been two days now, so today my fiance and I decided to take him to our regular vet tomorrow morning. 

Yesterday, Rex began gagging, but with no vomit. This is also something he does from time to time. Sometimes something won't agree with him, and he'll vomit... We figured this was why he wasn't eating. But today, I noticed his stomach growling, although he hadn't eaten breakfast. We were regretting not taking him to our vet today, but it was too late to schedule another appointment. But a couple of hours ago, I saw some bloating of Rex's stomach, and it alarmed me. We immediately called the emergency vet, and were there in about 20 minutes.

I was madly looking up the symptoms on my phone as we rushed there, and while we were waiting on his X-Rays, and I found his symptoms matched Gastric Dilatation-Volvulus, almost perfectly. However, when the vet came back in with the X-Ray results, she said that this was not what it was.

Of course, she didn't know WHAT it was. She labeled off horrific things such as liver disease, kidney failure, and obviously, the big C. Needless to say, I was in tears by this point. It was then that she 'suggested' that the clinic hold him over night, pump him full of fluids, so on and so forth. I asked if that was necessary, and she gave me a vague 'well you never know' sort of answer, which I usually take for 'I just want to charge you a bunch of money'. I had a similar experience with my first dog after taking her to an emergency clinic, only to take her to my normal vet the next day and have them explain 'fear tactics' to me, and assure me that nothing was actually wrong with my dog. (And there wasn't.)

I elected to take Rex home with us tonight, and focus on taking him to our usual vet in the morning. I'm nervous about my decision, but I just don't see the need to have him stay overnight if he is not in IMMEDIATE DANGER. The way I see it, that will just stress him further. 

*My questions to you all is this:* 

_What else could this be? 
Has anyone here had their dog go through something similar, and if so, what was it?
Is it possible this is actually just really bad gas?_ 
I know I'm taking him to the vet in 9 hours, but I need to gather some more information before then, or I feel like I'll go crazy. 

*A quick break-down of his symptoms:*

- Mild lethargy
- Gagging, but no vomit
- Not eating well
- Seemingly swollen stomach
- Anal gland smell
- Gas (although he's always pretty gassy)

*What was found on the X-Ray:*

- The vet claimed that there was no obstruction or bloat, but the X-Ray was 'hard to read', meaning that there could have been fluid or something to that effect.
- The vet also said that he was 'uncomfortable' when she touched his stomach, but there seems to be no pain so far, which I was reading is common in both liver and kidney disease/failure.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Did bloodwork get performed?


----------



## musapan (Jul 10, 2009)

luv mi pets said:


> Did bloodwork get performed?


No, bloodwork is happening tomorrow at our normal vet.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Get some liquid gas-x (usually in the baby section) at a 24-hour store. That will keep the gas down and help keep the bloating to a minimum. Maybe make him feel better. . .poor guy. I hope your vet can get this taken care of quickly!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Hopefully the bloodwork will give you answers. there could be so many things wrong. Like the e-vet listed most of them At least for now bloat was not one of them. And if it was gas it would show up in the x-rays. 
Start the coffee pot it will be a long night for you. Hopefully you will have answers tomorrow. Have them also do a pancreatitis test when they do the bloodwork. Like you I would have brought my dog home. If he gets worse you can always bring him back to the e-vet


----------



## musapan (Jul 10, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Get some liquid gas-x (usually in the baby section) at a 24-hour store. That will keep the gas down and help keep the bloating to a minimum. Maybe make him feel better. . .poor guy. I hope your vet can get this taken care of quickly!


So you think it sounds like gas? I'm still confused by what the vet told me, she was making it sound like it WASN'T gas, but all the symptoms point to gas.
Also, great suggestion! Have you personally used liquid gas-x yourself? I think I may run out and grab some right now.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I would not give your dog anything. If it is not gas could cause more problems. Gas shows up as a dark spots on an x ray. Did he recently have a diet change? The dog sound to be having a pancreatic attack. You are on the web. Do searches on dogs with pancreatitis in dogs.


----------



## musapan (Jul 10, 2009)

luv mi pets said:


> I would not give your dog anything. If it is not gas could cause more problems. Gas shows up as a dark spots on an x ray. Did he recently have a diet change? The dog sound to be having a pancreatic attack. You are on the web. Do searches on dogs with pancreatitis in dogs.


That's true, I think I'll hold off on giving him anything. After typing that out I realized the vet warned me not to let him eat or drink anything until he sees the vet in the morning.
I've been looking up pancreatitis in dogs, (one of the things that the vet mentioned,) and he doesn't appear to have any of the symptoms aside from lethargy and the swollen belly. He isn't vomiting, and although his stool today was softer than usual, he doesn't have diarrhea. So far the best fit for what he has is gas, the very thing I thought the vet said he DIDN'T have. I'm so confused by all this. :/


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

The gagging could be vomit but because of no food=no vomit. gagging can be a sign of an upset stomach. These are just some of the signs of pancreatitis. Not all dogs will exhibit all only some. Most of the dogs I see that get diagnosed with pancreatitis show no symptoms other than off of feed. For now just make sure your dog stays comfortable and be there at the doors when the vet opens up.


----------



## musapan (Jul 10, 2009)

luv mi pets said:


> The gagging could be vomit but because of no food=no vomit. gagging can be a sign of an upset stomach. These are just some of the signs of pancreatitis. Not all dogs will exhibit all only some. Most of the dogs I see that get diagnosed with pancreatitis show no symptoms other than off of feed. For now just make sure your dog stays comfortable and be there at the doors when the vet opens up.


Thank you... I certainly will. The emergency clinic should have already faxed the charts and x-ray to my vet... I'm so incredibly nervous, I wish the emergency vet would have been more helpful. :I


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Let us know what you find out. Try to get some sleep and hopefully tomorrow your regular vet will give you a diagnosis in your favor. It could be cancer, IBD, or a hundred other things. Hopefully the bloodwork will show something. It is always better to have something show up than not knowing what is causing the symptoms. I know you are freaked out and I do not blame you at all.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Gas-x is considered quite harmless, and is recommended to keep on hand for any time you suspect bloat. . .but it is probably better not to give anything at this point. It's not a bad idea to keep some in your doggie first-aid kit, though, just in case. I haven't given any to my dogs (I do have a bottle on hand), but I know it always helps me .


----------



## musapan (Jul 10, 2009)

luv mi pets said:


> Let us know what you find out. Try to get some sleep and hopefully tomorrow your regular vet will give you a diagnosis in your favor. It could be cancer, IBD, or a hundred other things. Hopefully the bloodwork will show something. It is always better to have something show up than not knowing what is causing the symptoms. I know you are freaked out and I do not blame you at all.


Thank you. :3 He's sleeping soundly next to me now, just as relaxed as he always is, so I'm hoping that's good. But yeah, I'm gonna freak out no matter what. XD Can't wait for morning.



Willowy said:


> Gas-x is considered quite harmless, and is recommended to keep on hand for any time you suspect bloat. . .but it is probably better not to give anything at this point. It's not a bad idea to keep some in your doggie first-aid kit, though, just in case. I haven't given any to my dogs (I do have a bottle on hand), but I know it always helps me .


That's great to know for the future, I'll definitely be adding that to the doggie first-aid kit. :3


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

luv mi pets said:


> I would not give your dog anything. If it is not gas could cause more problems. Gas shows up as a dark spots on an x ray. Did he recently have a diet change? The dog sound to be having a pancreatic attack. You are on the web. Do searches on dogs with pancreatitis in dogs.


This. Have the vet do blood work. My dog had pancreatic neucrosis. They did a CBC, GHP,lytes and cPL. to detect it amongst other tests. "If" it is the dogs pancreas it is important to catch it early. I am no vet ... but I would do this to rule it out.

I wish you luck and my thoughts and prayers are with you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

musapan said:


> That's true, I think I'll hold off on giving him anything. After typing that out I realized the vet warned me not to let him eat or drink anything until he sees the vet in the morning.
> I've been looking up pancreatitis in dogs, (one of the things that the vet mentioned,) and he doesn't appear to have any of the symptoms aside from lethargy and the swollen belly. He isn't vomiting, and although his stool today was softer than usual, he doesn't have diarrhea. So far the best fit for what he has is gas, the very thing I thought the vet said he DIDN'T have. I'm so confused by all this. :/


Pancreatitis does not always present with consistent symptoms. The only symptoms my oldest presented with was a reluctance to eat and a little lethargy. Her CPL values were so high, they were unreadable for months. Her vets were amazed. Currently, I measure her progress by appetite and blood panels. 

Sending good thoughts for your vet visit today.


----------



## musapan (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey everyone! Thank you for your wonderful, helpful comments.

We took Rex to the vet first thing in the morning, and they immediately did blood work. Those of you who mentioned Pancreatitis were right on the money. My vet assured me that he'll be fine, but they are holding him overnight and giving him the proper fluids. We apparently caught it early enough that it hasn't done any other damage, so he should make a full recovery. :3 I'm so excited to pick him up tomorrow, this house is so lonely without him in it!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am sooooo overly happy for all of you! ... you have no idea!


----------



## musapan (Jul 10, 2009)

Abbylynn said:


> I am sooooo overly happy for all of you! ... you have no idea!


^__^ Thank you... Although I'm sad he has to go through this, I think of all the other things it could have been, and I'm terribly relieved.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy he is on the mend


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I am glad that you found out what was wrong with your dog. You might want to consider switching your dog to a low-fat from now on. Also, no matter how bad he gives you a liquid brown eye stare avoid feeding him tablescraps. Unless it is a low-fat non-greasy type of food.

with your new medicine doggy chest add pepcid AC (famotidine) to it. Great for dogs who have an upset stomach. Ask your vet about the dosage for your dog.


----------



## musapan (Jul 10, 2009)

luv mi pets said:


> I am glad that you found out what was wrong with your dog. You might want to consider switching your dog to a low-fat from now on. Also, no matter how bad he gives you a liquid brown eye stare avoid feeding him tablescraps. Unless it is a low-fat non-greasy type of food.
> 
> with your new medicine doggy chest add pepcid AC (famotidine) to it. Great for dogs who have an upset stomach. Ask your vet about the dosage for your dog.


Rex is actually on Wellness CORE, and the only treats he gets are low-fat, natural treats from specific stores. I'm a Professional Dog Trainer, so I never, ever give table scraps, and strictly advise my students to do the same. :3 He doesn't even beg, because he knows it's pointless XD 
I'll look into that! Thank you very much for all your advice, I'm so eager to pick him up tomorrow!


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Wellness Core has a fat content that is too high for a dog with a pancreatic condition. 
Your vet will give you some guidance on proper fat content when you go to pick up Rex. They may put him on a prescription diet. If not, ask them specifically what % of fat content to look for. Generally speaking, low-fat relating to a severe pancreatic diet is about 5% with dry food, and 3% with wet food. Much of this will depend on the cpl values from the blood panel and whether your vet believes this will be a chronic issue, or if it was a flare-up. If you end up with a prescription diet, adding boiled chicken breast can be helpful with palatablility.


----------



## musapan (Jul 10, 2009)

I tried talking to my vet about diet, and she actually recommended Science Diet. -__-; I was very disappointed. I actually just posted a thread about raw diet questions I have > http://www.dogforums.com/dog-food-forum/109992-raw-food-diet-good.html
I'd love your help and feedback. :3
Also, I misspoke a little, I just noticed that I worded the above post wrongly. I meant to say, "We're going to switch him to Wellness CORE", but currently, he's on Blue Buffalo. ^^; I typed it out on my phone, sorry XD

UPDATE
Rex came home yesterday, and his pancreas is still swollen, but he's healing. :3


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so glad he is healing. I know that if Leeo had survived his pancreatic necrosis the table scraps and all junk foods would have been out the window for life. Diet is hugely important with pancreatic issues.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

musapan said:


> I tried talking to my vet about diet, and she actually recommended Science Diet. -__-; I was very disappointed. I actually just posted a thread about raw diet questions I have > http://www.dogforums.com/dog-food-forum/109992-raw-food-diet-good.html
> I'd love your help and feedback. :3
> Also, I misspoke a little, I just noticed that I worded the above post wrongly. I meant to say, "We're going to switch him to Wellness CORE", but currently, he's on Blue Buffalo. ^^; I typed it out on my phone, sorry XD
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of science diet, however with pancreas, you really need to be careful with what you feed. We did well on Royal Canin Digestive Low-fat. If you're not going to go with your vet's advice, the best recommendation I can give you is to reach out to Mary Straus at http://www.dogaware.com/ She is a nutritionist and the site owner of Dog Aware. I have gone to her for diet information in the past and found her to be knowledgeable, helpful and quick to respond. She may be able to point you to an appropriate raw diet, or fill in some of the gaps where your vet left off.

A proper diet is very important for Rex to get through this. There is also a yahoo group, but I would start with Mary.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

how is Rex doing? I bet he was glad to be home. I do not feed tablescraps to my dog either but guests do not always abide to my rules. So I kindly tell them they will be responsible for their vet bill if my dogs get sick. Hopefully Rex will stay healthy for a long time to come.


----------



## musapan (Jul 10, 2009)

@ 3doglady & luv mi pets :
I will definitely never feed my dog Science Diet, I still can't believe my vet recommended that. I've been looking up diets for pancreatic sensitivities, and I'm leaning towards Wellness CORE Low-Fat Formula. A lot of people are saying it's one of the best, healthiest low-fat foods out there. 

I also want to supplement his diet with raw food, although I'm getting so much conflicting information on which raw diet is best, it's getting kind of confusing. Thank you so much for that link 3doglady, I think that lady will be super helpful for this very issue!

Rex is doing good. There is still swelling, but over the course of the day he's been acting more and more like himself. I may have mentioned before, he's on two medications, and medicated Iams wet food. (I HATE Iams, I'm also very disappointed that the vet gave us this for him, but I'm not sure if this medicated food is better than their usual stuff) He's sleeping a lot, but he's very glad to be home. :3


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

While I'd probably not feed it long term (if my dog were prone to pancreatitis, I would contact a nutritionist to formulate a diet), and I agree they're cruddy diets, the veterinary prescription diets can be helpful in the short term.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

another website is BalanceIT.com for vets and owners to get recipes designed for their dogs/cats. run by nutritionist. you will have to pay for service but can be cheaper than a visit. Whole dog journal nice info on different topics. I get the mag. Just like different opinions and try to keep an open mind. I do agree with your choice of the Wellness core low fat. Why do vets recommend these foods? familar with the product and have been shown studies of how these foods did in studies. These food companies spend big bucks conducting studies and formulating products to meet different concerns of health in a vet's world.


----------



## kimma (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a female Jack Russle that is 3 years old. I've recently noticed her stomach swelling but am not able 2 take her to the Vet. She has a terrible habit of trying to catch lizards but I'm not sure if she has caught one. I've never seen her with a lizard but I'm afraid this could the reason why her abdomen I spreading. When I tried feeling and checking her reaction when I touch her tummy she seems fine and continues playing. What could possibly be the cause of this problem. Please help.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I had a dog whose stomach was bloated and it was a pancreatic issue. Bloated stomachs can mean bloat also .... an emergency that if not tended to it is fatal in the matter of a couple hours. My dog also after his death .... was found to have a huge mass that kept swelling and it was cancer. I just thought he was putting on weight and he was getting a chubby tummy. He is no longer with me.

Not that anything I have written is what is wrong with your dog .... but I would go to the vet.

I would take your dog to the vet .... it could be anything.


----------



## kimma (Mar 26, 2013)

Thx 4 the info will definetly take her 2 the Vet. Don't know what I would do without her.


----------

